# Skyrim with Xbox Kinect



## Tristann_Good (May 17, 2012)

Hi people,

First of all it is great fun, but has anyone else had any issues with the dragon shouts when using the Kinect?  It will work a couple of times but then I just end up shouting at the Xbox like a crazy person! 

I've also noticed that the NPC's occasionally activate things like the map or game saving!  Very kind of them!


----------

